# 38 week preggo update



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Did my 10 mile flat road ride on Sunday morning w/ a 15+ mph tail wind on Sunday. It felt great! 

Doc's visit this AM revealed that there is a possibility of things progressing here soon (although it could be weeks too- babies are notorious for remaining unpredictable), so I think that's my last commute-type ride for a while just to be on the safe side. I'll probably continue to do some laps around the neighborhood just to keep from twitching too much as well as lumbering around on foot.

FWIW I had NO anticipation of being able to continue riding this far along... however, a well-fitted FS mountain bike with a shortish cockpit has been very accomodating. Piglet will be born with plenty of miles already under his/her belt.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

verslowrdr said:


> Did my 10 mile flat road ride on Sunday morning w/ a 15+ mph tail wind on Sunday. It felt great!
> 
> Doc's visit this AM revealed that there is a possibility of things progressing here soon (although it could be weeks too- babies are notorious for remaining unpredictable), so I think that's my last commute-type ride for a while just to be on the safe side. I'll probably continue to do some laps around the neighborhood just to keep from twitching too much as well as lumbering around on foot.
> 
> FWIW I had NO anticipation of being able to continue riding this far along... however, a well-fitted FS mountain bike with a shortish cockpit has been very accomodating. Piglet will be born with plenty of miles already under his/her belt.


Keep us updated! This is very exciting and I'm sure exptremely inspirational for future moms out there.

Hey Pfunk how are you doing?


----------



## MTNgirl (Jul 20, 2004)

*The wheel keeps turnin'*



Impy said:


> Keep us updated! This is very exciting and I'm sure exptremely inspirational for future moms out there.
> 
> Hey Pfunk how are you doing?


Good for you (and baby!) I rode and walked through my 9th month, and I think it helped my mood a lot in addition to the physical affects. Of course the little porker was still 10 pounds, but that was the Ben and Jerry's talking.

On another note, riding with kids is SO FUN! My son and I started with a Burley bike trailer, then a trail-a-bike, and now (at age 10) I get to go on rides with him and the mountain biking team he is on. Growing up on the bike, what could be better?

Good luck and post up a pic of the little sproglet!


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

verslowrdr said:


> Did my 10 mile flat road ride on Sunday morning w/ a 15+ mph tail wind on Sunday. It felt great!
> 
> Doc's visit this AM revealed that there is a possibility of things progressing here soon (although it could be weeks too- babies are notorious for remaining unpredictable), so I think that's my last commute-type ride for a while just to be on the safe side. I'll probably continue to do some laps around the neighborhood just to keep from twitching too much as well as lumbering around on foot.
> 
> FWIW I had NO anticipation of being able to continue riding this far along... however, a well-fitted FS mountain bike with a shortish cockpit has been very accomodating. Piglet will be born with plenty of miles already under his/her belt.


My wife's last ride was day before birth with child 1. Not quite the same with our twins.

Good luck!


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Funny, for some reason, during tonight's ride, I actually thought to myself, "I wonder how verslowrider's pregnancy is coming along?" So it's nice to come home and find this post  

It's not like I was thinking about pregnancy; I think the train of thought went, "Wish I had a camera.....photo essay......like verslowrider's.......wonder if she's still able to ride?"


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Christine said:


> Funny, for some reason, during tonight's ride, I actually thought to myself, "I wonder how verslowrider's pregnancy is coming along?" So it's nice to come home and find this post ....


Aw, how sweet.  We're doing super- although the crab-o-meter is definately running hot these days. I'm irritated when I lie down, irritated when I pace around the house, irritated at work, irritated driving in the car, irritated doing nothing, irritated doing anything... I'm ready to get on with labor NOW. FWIW it's all average for every other woman who's ever been pregnant that I talk to... the last few weeks are almost always some kind of torture test.

The bike is a welcome mental relief because it's one of the few things that remains amusing.

SIDE NOTE: don't EVER tell a woman this far along that she should "just enjoy these last few weeks". It's the stupidest damn thing I've ever heard, and probably explains a few cases of spontaneous combustion just from the hormonal psychokinetic energy that peaks when the statement is made.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

OH, quityer*****in and just enjoy these last few weeks, it's a cakewalk!  

Ha, I think it's the brain's way of mentally preparing a woman for labor.

How cute that biking is one of the few things that remain "amusing." A bike ride a day should do the trick. Just be sure to take pictures! A verypregnantrider must be a sight to behold.


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

Impy said:


> Hey Pfunk how are you doing?


I'm good, thanks for asking Impy! Not riding as much as verslowrdr, but still doing a bit of pedaling around the ranch. Just when the weather will be perfect here, it will be hunting season and I won't be able to go out to enjoy it.  My inlaws lease the hunting rights here which is kind of a bummer. When it's up to us some day, I don't think we will.

I'm almost 20 weeks now. Funny I've been complaining about getting a little bit uncomfortable the last few weeks. I have to keep reminding myself that I still have a long way to go! Better suck it up or it's going to be a long 4.5 months 

*verslowrdr* good luck and try not to go too insane! Do you know what your having? I'll find out next week


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Four wheeling with my husband induced labor for my last one, but I never went into labor naturally for the first, I hope all goes well with you.

Your pregnant riding tales should be compiled and saved, not just for you and your child, but for other women out there. 

And I would like to see a picture, but fully understand if you can't even ponder that thought.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

pfunk said:


> ...*verslowrdr* good luck and try not to go too insane! Do you know what your having? I'll find out next week


I know I'm having a baby, as opposed to an octopus- which is reassuring given some of the activity, LOL! Husband wants to be suprised.

FWIW all of my riding I gauge off of time instead of mileage, and staying on fairly flat stuff is about par for the course in my experience. At some point I had to start thinking of exercise in general as "activity" as opposed to "fitness". I've just been toodling around for months, but I still believe there's benefits in it.

Bottom line: don't diss ANYTHING you're able to do there girl!


----------



## MidAtlanticXCer (May 21, 2004)

*anxious/mellow/happy/weepy*

Gotta love those hormones! 
We also wanted to be surprised - it makes for a lovely moment just after birth: "what'd we get?!"


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

screampint said:


> ...And I would like to see a picture, but fully understand if you can't even ponder that thought.


OK. If I'm currently just experiencing the beginning of the flu or something else that goes away, I'll try to get husband to take a picture tomorrow.... if it's *something else* coming on, you'll just have to live with this one last (ugly) picture taken at 32 weeks.


----------



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

*That is awesome!*

How inspiring. I know that everyone and every pregnancy is supposed to be different, but I am curious as to how the doctor is monitoring how the baby and biking are doing together. Is it based more on how you are feeling as long as the baby is healthy?


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Thank you! 

Not ugly. I realize that women don't feel pretty while big and round for pregnancy (I sure didn't), but there is something special there. I think it's called inspiration for other women!


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

You are lucky. I was similar with my first pregnancy, I could do all sorts of activities, just at a lower level starting around the 6 or 7 month. I ran stairs the week my son was due (but he was 2 weeks late, the bugger!). With my second pregnancy my body decided that walking around the block was too much at 8 months (contractions galore).


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

brownieinSC said:


> How inspiring. I know that everyone and every pregnancy is supposed to be different, but I am curious as to how the doctor is monitoring how the baby and biking are doing together. Is it based more on how you are feeling as long as the baby is healthy?


Pretty much. The doctor said that if it felt good, it was probably fine unless we discovered some other problem along the way. IMO the biggest thing is listening to my body... it's pretty good about whining when I'm pushing too hard. 

Being pregnant there's only so much energy to go around during the day. I wanted to exercise to the point that I felt envigorated, but not so much that I was worn out. I've found that amount and intensity varies daily- although staying on top of hydration made a HUGE difference there too.

Thus far it's been a gigantic play-it-by-ear project. A frustrating answer to be sure, but given the infinate variables I don't know how else one would approach it. Also keep in mind that I'm NOT competative, NOT fast, and not even especially skilled... dorking along on the road or RR grade and stopping to look at a cow with a funny blotch on her head or a hawk in a tree has always been par for the course. It was probably easier for me to keep at it with expectations starting so horribly low.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

brownieinSC said:


> How inspiring. I know that everyone and every pregnancy is supposed to be different, but I am curious as to how the doctor is monitoring how the baby and biking are doing together. Is it based more on how you are feeling as long as the baby is healthy?


If you have a healtty pregnancy with no contra indications for exercise, yep, you go by how you feel with some guidance from your praticioner. I did know a gal who had a really old school doc who wouldn't let her swim in public pools and some other weird things. I would have fired that guy!

You get really good at listening to your body. "must sleep now" is the one I remember.

formica


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

That really is an inspirational photo! And you still manage to look cute! 

Makes me wish I could be pregnant if for no other reason than to see how much biking I could do up until the baby arrives. Not that I want kids necessarily, I just think of pregnancy as an interesting exercise in endurance!

'pint, you were four-wheeling during your term?? Wow. No wonder labor was induced, the baby must've been like, "GET ME OFF THIS THING!!"


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Women can handle WAYmore pain than they think. I took my wife 6 months gone on a hike in the CA trinities that looked like a 3 hour hike on the topo map, well it was more like 7 and all fighting brush and over 3K elevation gain and bumblebees when we got to our private late and guess what. Our first born girl just rocks our world, as for our second born boy, OMG what a rude awakening on how bad things can get when ego/stubborness rules the gray matter. Be flexible and survive, best of luck!


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

*Congrats from the Newbie*

I'm new to posting on here, but not to riding. I saw this thread and it reminded me of how I felt with my pregnancies. I love hearing about other women who don't give up riding just because they're pregnant. I'm certain you'll look back at these last few weeks with pride for just making it through. I found myself literally telling each of my daughters "Please get out, I need a break already!" Then laughing at myself for being impatient. It really is the hardest part of the whole pregnancy, but oh so worth the wait and patience when you look at the little bundle of miracles.

After the baby is born I hope you and your husband get plenty of baby-filled bike rides in. I lost my middle daughter back in June while riding and now find myself grateful for all the time we rode and did stuff together. Sorry for a slight downnote but I'm just trying to say CONGRATULATIONS!!! to you and your husband. And BTW you look great.

Fiona


----------



## MTNgirl (Jul 20, 2004)

I took to sleeping in the poof pillow my last few weeks of pregnancy. I couldn't get comfortable any other way! Fiona I too begged my son to come on out! At 10 days late I took the midwife's advice and walked up hill. I mean REALLY uphill. I trucked up as vigorously as I could stand to, came home and started having contractions. 

It really is something to look forward to meeting this little person who has been occupying (more and more) space inside you for 9 months, isn't it? The beauty is: it just keeps getting better and better. Kids are cool. 

I have to say, though; I wonder why more people don't opt for only one. I can list a million reasons political, environmental and social why one kid is great, but aside from the logistical reasons having an 'only' is really FUN and you can focus all of your energy on them. Yes, folks! That is disk brakes, new tires and team jersey for one only. More stuff for me!!!


----------



## -kelly- (Mar 11, 2004)

dirty grrrl said:


> I have to say, though; I wonder why more people don't opt for only one. I can list a million reasons political, environmental and social why one kid is great, but aside from the logistical reasons having an 'only' is really FUN and you can focus all of your energy on them. Yes, folks! That is disk brakes, new tires and team jersey for one only. More stuff for me!!!


I have to say up until a couple months ago my husband and I were absolutely dead set against having any children. I just never ever felt maternal in the least bit. I actually thought that there was something wrong with me. Then out of nowhere we both started to get the itch. It only took almost 35 years! Anyway, we want only one as well for many of the reasons you listed. Only children don't have to grow up spoiled rotten either. That is a common misconception albeit some do.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

*From a once only child*

I spent the first 13 years as an only child and I can tell you 2 is definately a better minimum number. It actually is easier to raise more than one that only one child because a sibling provides a play partner and buddy many times. This helps parents get much needed breaks from the children. Believe me when I say the once a week or every other week out away from the kids is a BIG necessity. I love my kids twice as much when I get back and have quite a bit more patience and energy to spend on them.

Personally, I hated being an only child even coming from a HUGE, close-knit family (30 cousins). I never had someone to whisper secrets to at night or to conspire with when getting presents for my parents. I had 3 daughters and still laugh everytime I remember arriving at the local school, being grabbed by the playyard supervisor, and told that there wasn't a chance any of my girls would get hurt by other kids, the other 2 magically appeared to defend their sister. I would have loved to have had someone there when I was picked on as a kid.

As I said I strongly recommend 2 children as a minimum, but to each his/her own.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Fiona said:


> I'm new to posting on here, but not to riding. I saw this thread and it reminded me of how I felt with my pregnancies.


Hey Fiona! Great to see you here.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

here's a little analogy that I always thought was cool. I forget where I heard it, and whether it was in response to whether a couple should have a child, or whether a couple with one kid should have another. The big question was whether adding to the family would take away from the love there.

.... think of yourself and your parnter as candles in a dark room and think of each light as love. When the lights are put together, the glow that they create is bigger together than the two candles seperately in the darkness. Now, add another light, same thing, three lights together are more light than just two. Light = love. There's always enough love to go around.

just a thought.

formica


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

*Hello back*



Impy said:


> Hey Fiona! Great to see you here.


I got sick of shoulder-surfing the Ogre, so here I am all by myself. I hope all's well with you, long time since I saw you last. I would love to organize a chick ride up in Norcal. Let me know if you can and want to. Remember I'm not as kick butt as you. 

Fiona


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Fiona said:


> ...As I said I strongly recommend 2 children as a minimum, but to each his/her own.


I actually always wanted to have 2 or more, but our housing and financial situation combined with age is probably going to keep us at 1 child unless something major changes. As it is we held off until we'd been married over 10 years working and waiting for better cirumstances, then finally gave up and just went for it anyway.

It totally sucks when stuff like the cost of health insurance overrides one's ideals... but I think that's a rant for another forum.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

*Well, maybe*



verslowrdr said:


> I actually always wanted to have 2 or more, but our housing and financial situation combined with age is probably going to keep us at 1 child unless something major changes. As it is we held off until we'd been married over 10 years working and waiting for better cirumstances, then finally gave up and just went for it anyway.
> 
> It totally sucks when stuff like the cost of health insurance overrides one's ideals... but I think that's a rant for another forum.


I know what you mean. I don't know how we managed to get by with one employed FT and going to school FT while the other (me) did the stay at home thing and school at night. It was cheaper to stay at home than go to work. We decided to wait until the youngest started school, then I could get a job. I ended up with 3 for that first year, all PT. Now with 2 in high school it's hard to keep up with the "necessities". You know prom dresses, new clothes, and all the teenager trimmings their friends say they "need". I don't give in to the ones I see as totally frivolous, but a LITTLE bit of freedom is good for them. We're talking about getting the oldest (17) her first cell phone since she's actually thinking of getting a job and we need to be able to get a hold of her. Health insurance is just one of the MANY things that add up quick. You should see my budget, though I can proudly say I pay most of the bills so Ogre can save his checks for fun (bikes ) and our retirement. We're not counting on SSI or our kids to care for us later. I don't think you have to give up on more kids though. I know it's kind of cliche, but what about adopting or fostering? It's an idea my 40+ year old sister-in-law is planning. She wants a big family, meaning more than 3, and she has 2 already. I'm certain you'll figure out what's best for you.

BTW How are you feeling lately? Is the munchkin showing an iminent signs of takeoff? Hold in there!!

TTFN
Fiona


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Fiona said:


> I know what you mean. I don't know how we managed to get by with one employed FT and going to school FT while the other (me) did the stay at home thing and school at night. It was cheaper to stay at home than go to work. We decided to wait until the youngest started school, then I could get a job. I ended up with 3 for that first year, all PT. Now with 2 in high school it's hard to keep up with the "necessities". You know prom dresses, new clothes, and all the teenager trimmings their friends say they "need". I don't give in to the ones I see as totally frivolous, but a LITTLE bit of freedom is good for them. We're talking about getting the oldest (17) her first cell phone since she's actually thinking of getting a job and we need to be able to get a hold of her. Health insurance is just one of the MANY things that add up quick. You should see my budget, though I can proudly say I pay most of the bills so Ogre can save his checks for fun (bikes ) and our retirement. We're not counting on SSI or our kids to care for us later. I don't think you have to give up on more kids though. I know it's kind of cliche, but what about adopting or fostering? It's an idea my 40+ year old sister-in-law is planning. She wants a big family, meaning more than 3, and she has 2 already. I'm certain you'll figure out what's best for you.
> 
> BTW How are you feeling lately? Is the munchkin showing an iminent signs of takeoff? Hold in there!!
> 
> ...


it's interesting to see how much you DON'T need for your kids, too. The amount of consumerism aimed at all ages of kids, be it must have theme bedding for toddlers, cell phones for tweens, "need" items for teens like ipods, makes me postively ill. My kids have known since day 1 that their parents don't get sucked into it, from the time they asked for their first happy meal toy.

LOL, where I spend money on the kids is sports - just laid out for a new pair of trainers and spikes for my cross country runner. But logo wear? Gadgets? Cds? get a job....

formica


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

We're SO there. Our house is tiny so we're running on a bare minimum of baby stuff, but it's in keeping with the rest of our theme... we ate off TV trays for nearly 4 years before we even rented a place big enough for an actual table, and a decade later we're still using the $75 couch we got at a garage sale when we were first married. 

I'm also of the belief that most of the cheap plastic noisy electronica pawned off as 'toys' these days are made by the antichrist himself... the noise/flashing lights thing drives me INSANE. My sister has 2 kids and somehow these things magically loose their batteries or dissapear entirely at her house. Heh.

Folks have teased us about our thriftstore lifestyle vs how much we invest in sporting/outdoor gear, but time will be the final judge... husband is 41 and I'm 33, and these same folks are starting to notice that we're leaner, fitter, more energetic, and healthier than most our age- as well as continuing to spend significant time together actually communicating. We certainly count our blessings, but it's also a product of our choices over the years.


----------



## zebdi (Aug 20, 2004)

*More inspiration...*

Sorry to butt into the women's lounge but I couldn't resist the topic.
My wife is ready to pop any moment (fingers crossed). This is her about 3 weeks ago on her last trail ride. She is sticking to the asphalt on the cruiser now.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Congrats- and that's an AWESOME pic!


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

verslowrdr said:


> I'm also of the belief that most of the cheap plastic noisy electronica pawned off as 'toys' these days are made by the antichrist himself... the noise/flashing lights thing drives me INSANE. My sister has 2 kids and somehow these things magically loose their batteries or dissapear entirely at her house. Heh.


I feel a little guilty about all the stuff we gave to Goodwill still in the box because it made too much goddamn noise. A lot of money got wasted by friends and family. My mom got us the activity ball thing that didn't have a volume control or an off button and went off when you stepped near it. AAAhhhh! We're not rabid anti-electronic people (we let our daughter watch TV and she has a couple electronic toys), but some of the stuff is so annoying, and the kid quickly bores of it and starts throwing it into a wall. Give 'em some blocks and they're good for half an hour of creative play.

We're starting toilet training and we saw a freaking singing potty at the store. Why?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I must be doing something right if my **16 year old** still likes to play with duct tape and cardboard boxes.

I started my kids early on with anti consumerism indoctrination. It started with the lecture on Disney bastardization of good literature, completemented with trips to the library and lots of read aloud of the originals. We then ventured into the talk about " the guys with shiny black shoes and big cigars who sit around in board rooms thinking of products to put characters on ( toothbrushes, underpants and so on) It was bizarre to see my "teachings" take hold, whether it was doing the math on how much a happy meal toy really costs over just the food parts, and then the boys just freaked when their favorite building toy (lego) started doing Pizza Hut legos <gag>....

Some of our best toys ever were bought at garage sales, but I always was a sucker for really good, "educational" toys that had lots of longevity and were well built. I looked at the "like-a-bike" site yesterday, WOW, that looks like the kind of thing a kid could really use, and it would most likely be handed around through a whole passel of kids before you'd ever see wear and tear.

For really inspirational toys, $$$$ but it's a great catalog, try www.hearthsong.com They cater to the waldorf school crowd, everything is wooden and educational and built to last. My teens STILL play with the domino race....

formica


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

I really prefer toys that allow... um... "kids" *cough cough*.... to be creative. Predicted to be heard at my house sometime over the next decade: "MmmmOOOOOOOOuuuuMMMM, dad's not sharing the legos!" 

I got a set of these for my niece and nephiew, and from what I understand it provided the kids with hours of entertainment- AFTER their mom and dad finally gave it up. I guess the grandparents had to play with it too when they came up to visit:
http://www.thinkgeek.com/cubegoodies/toys/3627/action/20fcaaf/


----------



## -kelly- (Mar 11, 2004)

[QUOTE We're starting toilet training and we saw a freaking singing potty at the store. [/QUOTE]

You have got to be kidding me??!!??

Anyway this turned out to be a really great thread. Formica--I like the way you think.


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

Was lurking, wasn't going to post but.... 

Congrats to all the shwangers (our local code word - as in she's way shwanger), joy and diapers! 

As to kiddy raising, we are not that evident in our brainwashing of our 4 girls and our battles are chosen - the girls have been to Disney and what not but our house is full of:

- costumes - made or bought by my mother, my wife and, gasp, even me
- legos - because I had them
- playmo's - about 300+, they schrunch under foot which is fine with me, those get thrown out. Or the dog eats them, less fine as we had two vet trips. But the girls do learn to clean up - or the mean guy with the vacuum shows up 
- wood, nails, tape, glue, glass, paint, wire, dremel, microscope, etc... - all over the house.
- no TV 
- bikes, bikes, skates, etc...
- books, we are great fans of kids books and our recommended list goes from Chris Van Allsburg to Homer!
- horses - ok, in this they do go a little bit overboard ...
- recycle toys - the girls all give some of their toys at years-end and an annual flea market does wonders but we always come home with new junk...

- most of my friends waited for economic fair weather before starting their family, some are still waiting, some will be cat ladies. I mostly did not care, I figured it would come along, or not, but the kids were of the most importance. (And what you hope for sometimes kicks you in the face. But this is not the time or place.) 

Read to the kids even when they know how to read, they still enjoy it. 

Formica, you've always sounded like a good mother!

As for the edutoys - they too are "guys with shiny black shoes and big cigars who sit around in board rooms" made but if it is hand-made and made out of noble materials - heck I'll buy one...


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

*Threadjack, Legos*



formica said:


> It was bizarre to see my "teachings" take hold, whether it was doing the math on how much a happy meal toy really costs over just the food parts, and then the boys just freaked when their favorite building toy (lego) started doing Pizza Hut legos <gag>....


I heard this interview many months ago with some people from Legos talking about how they were losing money and couldn't figure out why. It was a call in show and every caller said "I'd like to just buy a box of 100 assorted Legos, not a Star Wars toy." And these executives were like "We're trying to refine our product tie-ins...yada yada yada...We're not going to sell a big box of Legos like you customers want." Now legos are crazy expensive (in my mind), and these sets they come in are so limited. If you get a dozen of them then you can start really playing, but the most of the sets they sell are ugly model kits.

End result, Legos is losing it's market share.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

> I heard this interview many months ago with some people from Legos talking about how they were losing money and couldn't figure out why. It was a call in show and every caller said "I'd like to just buy a box of 100 assorted Legos, not a Star Wars toy." And these executives were like "We're trying to refine our product tie-ins...yada yada yada...We're not going to sell a big box of Legos like you customers want." Now legos are crazy expensive (in my mind), and these sets they come in are so limited. If you get a dozen of them then you can start really playing, but the most of the sets they sell are ugly model kits.
> End result, Legos is losing it's market share.


interesting.

And Zenmonkey is right, no matter how you slice it there's always some sort of marketing guru in the background figuring out how to SELL you things and to make you think you need them. They've got the whole range, from the co-sleeping/la leche end of it, to the latest-greatest gadgets for modern technoparenting end of it <sigh> no escaping unless you want to live in a cave. The things we let them make us think we can't live without.... 

back to the legos, we have tons from when you could buy regular stuff, and we are saving them. My hubby grew up in Europe and legos when he was a kid and he's still pissed that his parents didn't save HIS legos...  So I have legos and Knex in the store room, and the best picture books.

I don't know how you moms of girls fight against the onslaught of girly stereotype stuff; (barbie etc) I am frankly thankful I didn't have to fight those battles.

~formica


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

verslowrdr said:


> I really prefer toys that allow... um... "kids" *cough cough*.... to be creative. Predicted to be heard at my house sometime over the next decade: "MmmmOOOOOOOOuuuuMMMM, dad's not sharing the legos!"
> 
> I got a set of these for my niece and nephiew, and from what I understand it provided the kids with hours of entertainment- AFTER their mom and dad finally gave it up. I guess the grandparents had to play with it too when they came up to visit:
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/cubegoodies/toys/3627/action/20fcaaf/


that looks like a winner, note to self, get one for college kid for his mini fridge,,,,


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Barbie and such.

I don't fight it, I offer alternatives that are more rewarding. I also believe in a balance. She wants girly pink stuff so we have her in ballet. She is not prohibited from having Barbies, but she is encouraged to find other things, too. She likes hot wheels, legos, and her bikes (yes, she has more than one).

This tactic has worked fairly well. She doesn't do much with the Barbies (in fact a bunch were put into the Katrina donation pile), but the role playing games are atill there in the form of stuffed animals and model horses. I think what is important is that she does have something for role playing.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

role playing, good guys vs. bad guys, nuturing games... some of this is so universal, it's amazing. You know that versions of these things were being played out 100's of years ago by children anywhere...

Here's my advice for the new mommies...ahem.. there's no right or wrong way to do it. You can follow your values, you can try something new, or that you read about that sound better than what your folks did. It might work, it might not. What works for one kid might not work for another, the same as what works in my family might not work in yours, or Screampints' or Zenmonkey's... you can only do what you think is best and hope it all works out OK. It's really easy to judge how other parents do it, I do it all the time, but that doesn't make one way better or more right. People might try to make you feel otherwise, but don't; ultimately you and your partner get to decide how to run your family and no one else .And you won't do it perfectly no matter how hard you try. I certainly have things I really wish we'd done different, but they are turning out OK.

Gosh this gets me all choked up, as mine are just about gone.

on the lighter side, here's some usable advice, if the inlaws or others are getting in your face about ______(when to start food, what kind of shoes, blah blah blah) this worked great: no matter what it was, when the mom in law started in with it, I'd just say, "the pediatricain supports ________"(what kind of shoe I want the kids to wear, etc.) Who can argue with that? Great diffuser.I forget where I got that, it worked great for a lot of years.

~f.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

verslowrdr said:


> I really prefer toys that allow... um... "kids" *cough cough*.... to be creative. Predicted to be heard at my house sometime over the next decade: "MmmmOOOOOOOOuuuuMMMM, dad's not sharing the legos!"
> 
> I guess I'm lucky when it comes to toy choices. The big family thing means things get passed around A LOT. I got 2 huge boxes from one of my aunts as soon as my first was born containing clothes, blankets, changing mats, and toys. I liked thrift-storing it too, still do. What a great place to find games and books. I packed a computer monitor box full of kids books and donated it to a local thrift shop.
> 
> ...


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

zenmonkey said:


> ....
> 
> - books, we are great fans of kids books and our recommended list goes from Chris Van Allsburg to Homer!
> 
> ...


Absolutely one of the best thing we did for our girls. 
They shared a room until they were 11 & 13 and their Dad or I read to them every night. Even though they were avid readers on their own, it was just so nice to have that time together. 
I getting sort of choked up too! just thinking back to those times. They are all grown & they are awesome, but there is something magical about kids. 
(And yes, I remember the tought times too)


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

As a teenager, I took babysitting very seriously and, as a result, made loads of cash as word got out! My secret was to actually interact with the kids, and avoid using the phone/ eating everything in sight/having people over (aka make parents happy.)

Worked practically as a nanny for one upscale family, whose three kids had what seemed like truckloads of Duplos and Legos. Sometimes I'd be playing with Duplos well after the kids went to bed.  

Can't imagine ever having kids, but I sure do get a kick out of teaching my friends' kids about biking!


----------

